# Tourist clings to OUTSIDE of train



## caravanman (Jun 7, 2009)

American tourist catches his train..

Standing room only!


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh, it was not an Amtrak train.


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 7, 2009)

I think it was a fake!!


----------



## ruudkeulers (Jun 7, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> I think it was a fake!!


Not according to every major European news network today!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 7, 2009)

Chad Vance is the latest poster twit for staying close to the train, even at long stops. Note that he wasn't so distressed by his self-inflicted predicament that he couldn't make a video of himself while it was in progress.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 7, 2009)

I mean i guess he had a good place to hang on but really oh hey lets make a video??I don't know... Well at least he is alive


----------



## Upstate (Jun 7, 2009)

It looked like he was trying to make a video to try to get on one of those reality shows about racing around the world. Looks like natural selection didn't win this one.


----------



## jis (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't know what the fuss is all about. :unsure: :blink:

Zillions of people do this hanging outside the train bit every day for significant parts of their journeys in certain places in the world.

Back in the 70s during a railway strike in India even I had the misfortune of hanging outside the only train that was running from Delhi to Calcutta, the Kalka-Delhi-Howrah Mail, and which was filled to the gills and the rafter. It was only after Kanpur 6 or more hours into the journey that I got some room inside the carriage. Until then its was hanging onto the side of the door for dear life while poles for catenary whizzed by me much too close for comfort. The only saving grace was that the train stopped a lot on the way since nothing else was running.

It happens. But I don't see any reason to make a video about it unless one is into it just for self-promotion. h34r:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 7, 2009)

jis said:


> I don't know what the fuss is all about. :unsure: :blink:
> Zillions of people do this hanging outside the train bit every day for significant parts of their journeys in certain places in the world.


I think the difference here is that the guy was riding al fresco apparently as a result of stupid miscalculation, not necessity or expedience. Surely most of us are aware that riding by hanging on outside due to crowding is common in a number of countries. Offhand, and in addition to scenes of India, I recall seeing many shots of South Africa during apartheid, with hordes of black commuters clinging to trains to and from their segregated townships.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 7, 2009)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Oh, it was not an Amtrak train.


No - but he was an American. Is that close enough? :lol:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 7, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Well at least he is alive


Unfortunate things happen.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 7, 2009)

caravanman said:


> American tourist catches his train..
> Standing room only!


I couldn't get the video to play at the link above. It could be just my computer, but if anyone else has that problem you can find it posted on youtube at the following link:


----------



## JAChooChoo (Jun 7, 2009)

*It appears that he wedged himself in the steps under the trapdoor.*


----------

